# Witnessed One Poor Sap Get Busted Today...



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

Was headed down to Harley Ensign with the family midday when we saw two CO's (I believe Todd & Chris) sitting in their trucks talking. Then came along a guy in a Modified-V with a Go-Devil off the back in full camo & decoys. The CO's proceeded to to go thru his boat & you could see the hunter sitting on the dock just shaking his head. Obviously he had no idea, as who in their right mind would knowingly drive up to a dock with two CO's lying in wait if you were illegal. Sort of felt bad for him in a sense, but the law is the law I guess.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Unless he had a camera and no gun....


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

If you cannot read the rule book and calendar, you deserve to be spanked.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Retiredducker said:


> Unless he had a camera and no gun....


I've done that in the spring. Nothing like hundreds of beautiful birds easily dumping in dekes to take photos of.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Camo gun... Crow season is open isnt it...

Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I think The Highballer was out shooting yesterday.
Lots of shots from Fisher Bay, sounded like Ruddy chasing.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Uh Yeah that does not fit the definition of a "poor sap"


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Anyone know the whole story?


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

I bet in about a month or so...

DNR on patrol reports will have the story.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

limige said:


> Anyone know the whole story?


I can kinda paraphrase it for you. 

The season ended on a Friday,, for the first time in who knows how many years. 

Regardless, it's no excuse not to read the dates, but I can guarantee that this guy isn't the only one that got jammed up on that one.


----------



## Fletch125 (Nov 17, 2012)

sjk984 said:


> Camo gun... Crow season is open isnt it...
> 
> Lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Floating crow decoys? Lol


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

Actually Crow season is closed also.

Looks like someone else needs to read the rule book.:tdo12:


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

That's a poacher, not a poor sap.
At least he got busted...how many others got away with a free weekend. Hope they throw the book but know they wont.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

sjk984 said:


> Camo gun... Crow season is open isnt it...
> 
> Lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nope, closed Sept 30th and won't open again til Feb 1st. Waiting impatiently.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Divers Down said:


> That's a poacher, not a poor sap.
> At least he got busted...how many others got away with a free weekend. Hope they throw the book but know they wont.


 Does it take multiple ladders for you to get on your horse? :lol:

I doubt that there are many hunters that have not accidentally broken a game law or two over their lifetimes (Myself and probably you included). To me a "poacher" is the guy shooting a half hour after sunset or the guy that only buys a deer license after he shoots one. The poor guy that accidentally reads the dates from last years guidebook or ends up a bird over his limit when two birds fall with one shot is just a poor sap.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

yeah some random dude hunting because he "thinks" season is open is not a poacher in my book. may be dumb, but far from a poacher.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah some random dude hunting because he "thinks" season is open is not a poacher in my book. may be dumb, but far from a poacher.


I agree. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah some random dude hunting because he "thinks" season is open is not a poacher in my book. may be dumb, but far from a poacher.


 I agree everyone makes mistakes we all should have to pay for our mistakes 
when i bought my stamp they gave me 2011 rules double checked stickie on this thread 2011 also I lost a few days of hunting before I figured it out but it could have been me if the season was longer last year


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Divers Down said:


> That's a poacher, not a poor sap.
> At least he got busted...how many others got away with a free weekend. Hope they throw the book but know they wont.


Really? Come on. Poor discussion for sure. But his actions weren't mischievous. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

zofchak said:


> i doubt that there are many hunters that have not accidentally broken a game law or two over their lifetimes (myself and probably you included). To me a "poacher" is the guy shooting a half hour after sunset or the guy that only buys a deer license after he shoots one. The poor guy that accidentally reads the dates from last years guidebook or ends up a bird over his limit when two birds fall with one shot is just a poor sap.


Like


----------



## hit um again (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree a poacher knows he or she is doing wrong,And still does it! Taking our game for his or her benefit. A poor sap is the guy that follows the rules on a whole but made a mistake! Unfortunatly made a mistake and he will probably pay more for that then the poacher


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

hit um again said:


> I agree a poacher knows he or she is doing wrong,And still does it! Taking our game for his or her benefit. A poor sap is the guy that follows the rules on a whole but made a mistake! Unfortunatly made a mistake and he will probably pay more for that then the poacher


That's pretty much the norm. I can say with fair certainty that we've all done it. Maybe not with hunting, or caught. But we've all done something like that.


I even have a little sympathy for a poor family who shoots a doe out the back door during the winter for food.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

hit um again said:


> I agree a poacher knows he or she is doing wrong,And still does it! Taking our game for his or her benefit. A poor sap is the guy that follows the rules on a whole but made a mistake! Unfortunatly made a mistake and he will probably pay more for that then the poacher


A poor sap is a stupid person who is lazy and wont read the guides and gets caught doing something wrong then bitches about how they hate the Dnr for doing there job. Just read the guides and if you have a question just call the Dnr. Simple as that!!!!!


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

zx10r2004 said:


> A poor sap is a stupid person who is lazy and wont read the guides and gets caught doing something wrong then bitches about how they hate the Dnr for doing there job. Just read the guides and if you have a question just call the Dnr. Simple as that!!!!!


I've had a question and called the dnr and got the response "did you read the guide book" (me-yes I was wondering(she cuts me off) "it's in the guide go look for it" this went on for about 3 min of her cutting me off before I could get 4 words out. So don't count on them for that...


----------

